# La pavoni lever machine, do they have pressurized filters?



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there!

I currently own a Gaggia Baby Class machine and I'm looking to change it sooner or later. I have seen some La Pavoni lever machine, they look amazing but I have a few questions about them:

1) Do they use a pressurized filter (maybe the old model don't but the actual model may use it)? Actually I would like to avoid machine that are based on pressurized filter because I have had the experience with this on my gaggia.

2) How they are in frothing? I think that all the lever machine from La Pavoni have a single boiler and from the few videos that I have seen on youtube they seems to be similar to my gaggia baby class for frothing. With my Gaggia, if I use the pannarello I get, most of the time, big bubbles, instead if I try to it with the rancilio silvia steam wand I can't even reach a bubbles ( I have never been able to use it decently, maybe because of the machine having just one boiler so there isn't enough power for frothing! )


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The La Pavoni levers don't use a pressurised basket (and never have done as far I know), and they are pretty good at frothing as you have a constant supply of steam since the boiler is always under pressure.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

La pavonis are great little steamers


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

for what I have seen on youtube videon by seraching "la pavoni frothing" it seems to me that the situation is pretty similar to what I have experienced with my gaggia baby with the rancilio silvia wand v1/v2: shrill sound, difficoult in generating foam and sometimes, if used wrong, burned milk. At least this is what I have experienced with my Gaggia baby and the rancilio silvia steam wand and I'm saying that La pavoni lever seems similar to me because they both have a single boiler and a steam wand with a single small hole.

Regarding my silvia steam wand mounted on my gaggia baby, maybe a solution would be to use this 3-hole tip but I don't know if La Pavoni wand could be modded in such way.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You can buy a single holed tip on eBay, from Germany for about £6-7 if necessary,

My Gaggia G106 (La Pavoni Professional in disguise) came with a 3 hole tip which I ditched.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The issue I have with the steam is not that it doesnt steam enough, but there is too much of it, I can microfoam in the larger of my motto jugs, but the smaller one there isn't enough time to stretch and churn before over heating. It definitely would benefit from a single hole tip to slow it down


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

This is what I have:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Loch-Duse-fur-La-Pavoni-Single-Hole-Steam-Nozzle-/161828124614?hash=item25adb537c6


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

MartinB said:


> You can buy a single holed tip on eBay, from Germany for about £6-7 if necessary,
> 
> My Gaggia G106 (La Pavoni Professional in disguise) came with a 3 hole tip which I ditched.


This

I do not steam with mine much, although it is a relatively good steamer.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I've seen conflicting reports on this. SCG manages just fine with the 3-hole tip but others do better with the 1-hole.

My own La Pav won't be here until next week so I can't say much else.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine has a one hole tip (never used the multi hole one) and it's got more oomph than a Classic (to me at least).


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a 3 hole tip.... It's too much, you have very little time to stretch and churn before overheating the milk .... It's got loads of steam, loads of it !!!!


----------

